# Kaiser soon to the bridge



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I set Kaiser's appointment for Tuesday morning at my vet and then will drive him to be cremated.

Finally had to break down and make the appointment because I am aware that I am crossing the line into selfishly keeping him going. Not real sure how old he is, but guessing 12-14 yrs old. The last few years have been really hard on him - he's lost a ton of weight, lost alot of the control of his back half, has gotten very stiff and he's just been plagued by skin problems. I've tried to get him back to where he used to be, but despite all the meds and supplements he is just getting worse. His sweetness is still there and his personality still shines through which is why I have put this off. But he can't even stand long enough anymore for his regular baths. I've had to clip away all his beautiful fur and now he just doesn't look like himself so I am not going to take new photos of him - would prefer to remember him the way he was years ago. 

Not yet sure how to explain this all to my 4 yr old daughter, but we'll find a way. 

Kaiser was my very first GSD of my own - I had only fostered before him. I adopted him as a result of this board back in December 2003. On the 11th of this month we would have had 8 yrs together. I fell in love with his shelter pic on the urgent board and drove the couple hours to meet him, waited for my app to be approved and the next day went back and brought him home. He was oversized and long haired and definitely not "well bred" but he was the beginning of my love for GSDs. He helped raise numerous fosters and was there for me when I worked in a shelter and would come home crying. He helped me pick boyfriends first and then my husband. He welcomed 2 children into our family and more pack mates - never had an issue with him with any of them. He has a gentle soul and everyone who has ever met him loves the big lion of a dog. His looks may have been intimidating but his personality surely was not. He will always be a legend in my opinion. Losing him is going to hurt, but I don't want to keep him going just for myself. Love ya big man.

Some older, cherished pics of my big guy:


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

:hugs: So very, very sorry you're going through this. I know it's a hard decision and you're doing what's best for him. It's easy to see from your pics that he's had a wonderful life with you. Run free sweet Kaiser. :halogsd:


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

beautiful pictures.. sorry you're going through this..it's never easy...


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh my gosh, what a wonderfully gorgeous boy! He has such a sweet kind look in his eyes. I can imagine how difficult it's going to be for you, but he's obviously been well loved for many years. We'll all share in your sorrow.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Oh my heart breaks for you. I can see by your story your story you love Kaiser very much. Your giving him him the best option of being free of pain. Very heart breaking  but your act of kindness is truely selfless. As for your daughter  again I feel for you. Having to explain the loss of her beloved friend. I too have two kids I can't imagen having to explain the loss of a beloved pet. Then again it is part of life... Death is the end of life here on earth but just another chapter of life in heaven. I believe we will all see our dogs in heaven again. I believe they do watch over us too! Kaiser I'm sure will watch over you and your daughter until you meet again. I hope y'all have a great weekend and spoil him. Sendin thoughts and prayers from Dallas.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Ah, Michelle. I'm so sorry. I just went through this with my 19yo Cleo Kitty. It is never, ever easy but it is truly a gift we can give them, to end their suffering. 

Enjoy the remainder of your time together. :hugs:


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

My tears for you.  So sad when we lose our buddies. 

I really love that 2nd picture. What a sweetie.


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

I am so sorry for you and your beautiful dog. Looks like you gave him a great life.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what a beautiful boy, who has been such a huge part of your life. wishing you strength.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so sorry you are in this position :hugs: What a beautiful boy.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh my heart hurts for you. Not a good place to be, but the price of having dogs in your life.

I have been through the death of a pet when my own children were that age and my grandaughters went through the death of my father when they were 6 and 3 (they saw him several times a week)

I think if you are fine, she will be fine. I don't think the finality of death is something the 4 year old mind understands....though I certainly don't think she needs to witness the event or even go to the vet. Mr Rogers has a nice book on the death of a pet that may be something to get.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I hurt for you as well He is a beautiful boy , the years go by to fast , I'll be thinking of you both.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

My heart goes out to you...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Kaiser is a beautiful and very sweet boy. My heart is w/ you at this time. Although it hurts so much to make this decision it is done out of love.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

He definetely looks to be a gentle soul. You both gave each other great gifts in those 8 yrs. Many thought are with you as you make this difficult decision.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Thank you all so much for the kind words - it means alot to me. He's going to get a special meal on Monday and go for a fun ride in the car - he always liked to go for rides.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh. My heart is truly breaking for you. He is a stunning boy. I just had to do the same last month for my girl Tessa. Ironically, her gotcha day would have been Dec 11th as well. I did the same thing. Made the appointment and then spent the last weekend just spoiling her. It was still the hardest and most painful thing I have done. But like someone else told me, it is time for us to take their pain from them and put it on us. It is the greatest gift we can give them. 

My thoughts will be with you and I hope Tessa meets him at the Bridge.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this very difficult time. I'm so very sorry that this is a part of our special relationship with these dogs. It hurts and I know words can provide little comfort. My heart goes out to you.

As Always,
Rosa


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so sorry.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:teary: I am so sorry, it's such a difficult decision to make, I know how much it hurts.

:hugs::hugs: Sending lots of hugs and prayers to both of you!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------

